# Imperfect Harmonies



## Xaybiance (Jul 25, 2010)

-


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2010)

k


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2010)

That's...That's just awful. 

You should feel ashamed OP.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 25, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That's...That's just awful.
> 
> You should feel ashamed OP.


 
How so? :3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> How so? :3


 
Punish yourself reasonably in your room, that'd be a good start.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 25, 2010)

-


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 25, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> No, I mean seriously, what's up? Don't like System or Serj, 'cause that's cool :3


 
Welcome to FAF, the home of music elitism!


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 25, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Welcome to FAF, the home of music elitism!



Gah...
*Faceplam* >_<


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 25, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> No, I mean seriously, what's up? Don't like System or Serj, 'cause that's cool :3


 
  or SOAD, the first two discs were passable (the first 'cause it was the 90's, can't blame'em), and the second had a majority of good songs - The third is where they started going downhill, the songs were less interesting and weird (in a good way) and more random/weird in a bad way.



greg-the-fox said:


> Welcome to FAF, the home of music elitism!


 
Yeah, there is a lot of that going on FAF, but I'm not claiming that it sucks from some high horse - Just saying it sucks, in my undetailed opinion (the latter implied).


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 25, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> or SOAD, the first two discs were passable (the first 'cause it was the 90's, can't blame'em), and the second had a majority of good songs - The third is where they started going downhill, the songs were less interesting and weird (in a good way) and more random/weird in a bad way.



Yeah, can't blame you there. I was raised on the first two albums, the third album was meh, but still was badassery if you were into softer stuff that actually had a meaning in it (I listen to all kinds of music XP), but the last sucked because the guitarist took the pen and wrote those songs. The guitarist can't write.

But I still like Serj's writing [and gasmic voice x3].


----------



## Hir (Jul 25, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Welcome to FAF, the home of music elitism!


 you should see pitchfork C:


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 25, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> you should see pitchfork C:


 
oh god, no thanks D:


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 28, 2010)

I heard one song by SOAD which screamed about how big his cock was. I haven't listened to them since.


----------

